# Slides... does your golden like them?



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka used to LOVE slides. My neice, nephew and oldest grandson used to have so much fun with him going down the slide. Over, and over and over. It's been awhile since we've been to the park to see if he's still interested.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sawyer - resounding YES

Geddy - emphatic NO!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Debles said:


> Selka used to LOVE slides. My neice, nephew and oldest grandson used to have so much fun with him going down the slide. Over, and over and over. It's been awhile since we've been to the park to see if he's still interested.


awww it's it the cutest? You'll have to take him again some day to see if he still loves it!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LOL... is that a yes?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

A passionate yes!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

lol... I thought so!!

Here's our boy...









Last night I took him to the park in our neighbourhood late at night, let him up the slide, watched him wiiiiz by, and then he took off at full tilt to the other side of the park... turned around and ran back for another go hahah!!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy has never been down a slide, and at this point will never probably. Between her bad hips and her age (working on 12), I think her slide days have passed.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady got more use of my children's Slip 'n Slide over the summer than they did!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Parker LOVES slides!! He gets super excited when he sees one. Camden will do them but doesnt' seem to enjoy them as much as Park does. Cam would prefer to race around to the front and tackle us as we all come down.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Aww I love the slide pics... thanks guys!!!!


----------

